# Wiring fan to capacitor



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

did you get a new capacitor for the motor? The capacitor you describe is a dual-run capacitor for both fan and compressor. When replacing a motor ALWAYS replace the capacitor as well. Often new motors require a different value capacitor than the original.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Best to use a seperate capacitor as stated. For now though hook the brown to the fan and tape off the brown with white stripe.


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

*Did not*

It is the same exact motor and capacitor set up....problem is, a friend came over to remove motor to go get a new one for me while I was at work and he did not bother checking what went where.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

is it a new capacitor?! The motor is obviously aftermarket due to reversible rotation. Check the label on the new motor for the required capacitor. Then check the capacitor for its value rating on the label should be similar to 35/5 or 35+5.


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

I replaced the motor with the same exact one that came out of it and the capacitor that was in the HVAC unit is the one that ran the old motor.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

great, go get a new capacitor so you don't ruin the new motor. But I would still look on the motor label for the required capacitor value and get the correct size one required for the motor. If you want it to run right now 

white to com on capacitor
black to contactor (opposite side than the one connecting the contactor to the com terminal)
brown to fan on capacitor 
brown/white - tape and cap off.


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

Ok, I can get one tommorrow, it is 845pm here and my house is still at 83 degrees. 

If I get a new capacitor, I am guessing it will be one with only 2 sides with four prongs each. In that case, what wires need to go where?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

black to contactor 
white to other side of contactor
brown to capacitor
brown/white to other side of capacitor


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info.

Just curious, why is there 2 brown wires if one of them is useless?

The motor is a "split capacitor" type motor, so what does that mean?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

its not useless, it is used when there is a standard single run capacitor used for the fan only. I just gave you that information where both brown wires are used.


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

Guess I was just confused since using the old capacitor I would only use the solid brown wire and not both it and the BR/WH wire like the old one had used on the same capacitor.

IF I can get a capacitor that is the right size can I wire it as so, run the white wire through the original COM on the old capacitor as to not have to disconnect the other 4 wires that are attached and just run the 2 brown wires seperate to the new capacitor?

Again, thanks in advance for the help....I can fix multi-million dollar fighter aircraft but the technical stuff such as this is not my cup o' tea and I can use as much help as I can get!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think you are trying to over complicate it and in the process you are confusing me as to what you are asking. I have a few different pics that may help.


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

I will try and post some pictures of it in the AM, I can't see my hand in front of my face outside right now.

I got every fan in the house on and am going to re-attack in the morning....

Do not mean to confuse, just trying to understand myself.

Will post pics ASAP and see if you can understand where I am coming from.


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

I am attaching pictures of what the system control section looks like.


It shows the old capacitor in its original holder with the blue and yellow wires running up to the ceramic deal and then onto the compressor set up. I have temp hooked the brown wires to a capacitor for picture purposes only to see if this set up will in deed work and not damage any of the equipment.

Will this set up work or do I need to move other wires around and get rid of/add something else to ensure this set up will work.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

As it sits right now, I have the white wire from motor going to COM on original capacitor, I left the yellow wires attached to the same spot and the blue wires are on the HERM port of the old capacitor. All I did was move BOTH the brown and brown/white wires over to a different capacitor.

Thanks!


----------



## ogre2011 (May 26, 2011)

And just to make sure, if I use the same type capacitor, I would cap off the brown/white wire and only use the brown wire on the FAN spot of the round type capacitor.

I am just making sure I dont fdry my new motor nor mess up the HVAC unit in some form.

Buying a $6-30 capacitor is not an issue, just want to make sure I get the right stuff and have it wired all kosher like.

Thanks!!!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

that setup should be fine with a new capacitor


----------



## Thebigswig (Sep 20, 2012)

*Wiring issue.*



hvactech126 said:


> I think you are trying to over complicate it and in the process you are confusing me as to what you are asking. I have a few different pics that may help.


Thanks hvactech this was helpful. I know this post was over a year ago so hopefully you are still around helping. I had to install a new motor in my unit. And it used a different capacitor. I used the diagram to connect it because the wiring is different. The unit was working again which was great. Well that night I noticed the outdoor unit was still running even though it was off inside. I have the brown and the brown/white going to the capacitor and the black wire and white wire going to the relay. Now I had the black on the bottom right and the white one the bottom left. I went looking for more info and found someone saying it needs to be black on bottom left and white on top left. So I did that and when I turn on the ac. It work for a few minutes but then the outside unit shut off and the inside was still running so it was hot air blowing. I put the wires the way I had them so it can at least get cool again. Now the unit is running but it is still blowing hot air. Any idea what I am doing wrong? Any help would be great. Thanks. By the way it is the top connection. Oval 5mfd capacitor.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

did you change your capacitor? If so, and you wired per the top picture then it should have worked and it sounds like it did. When you say the unit was still running and the indoor unit was off, do you mean that the compressor and fan were running or just the fan?


----------



## Thebigswig (Sep 20, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> did you change your capacitor? If so, and you wired per the top picture then it should have worked and it sounds like it did. When you say the unit was still running and the indoor unit was off, do you mean that the compressor and fan were running or just the fan?


Both were running the whole time even when the house cooled off and the inside unit shut off. Also now it's hot again and the unit is running outside. Thanks for the response.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Both running while the thermostat stopped calling for cool is an indication of a stuck contactor.


----------



## Thebigswig (Sep 20, 2012)

hvactech126 said:


> Both running while the thermostat stopped calling for cool is an indication of a stuck contactor.


Would that prevent it from cooling. When I put the wires back your way both units stay on and it's not getting cold and how can I fix the contacter.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

pictures? no, it would not keep it from cooling. Is the fan running in the correct direction?


----------



## Thebigswig (Sep 20, 2012)

No pics right now. I can't upload from here for some reason. I have to log into my comp and try. I am going to shut the unit off until the morning. The fan is running the right way. It worked great with the way you showed above but since it wouldn't turn off I thought maybe I did it wrong and tried it the other way when the fan stopped I put it back your way and now it is blowing warm air. I don't know if the relay went bad or what. I will post pics of what I have when I get a chance.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

if you shut off and then restarted the system too quickly the compressor may not be running. Feel the lines coming into the outdoor unit. Small line should be warm/hot...large line should be cool/cold.


----------



## Thebigswig (Sep 20, 2012)

I will check that. This is weird now it feels like the house is cooling off. I don't get what is going on with this unit. I didn't even do anything to it. Hopefully it stays this way and I can focus on the connector. I will let you know thanks


----------

